# Steak Bake Culvert, Asfordby Valley, Leicestershire - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

This was part of the drainage system for Asfordby 'Super pit', which closed in the late 90's due to constant flooding. It comes away from screening tanks and a settling pool, that allowed the coal dust to be removed from the water before it enters Welby Brook.

*Explore*

This was a nice end to a day of exploring around east Leicestershire. Great to see Lost Explorer enjoy a drain, we're gradually turning him to the darkside. This was a bit stoopy, about 5ft RCP, and it had a steep gradient to it on it's way to the brook. It seemed to wind quite a lot, but I don't think is reflected in the images. It was very warm and misty tin there, we were sweating our bollocks (and tits) off when we got out.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

